# cerebellar hemangioblastoma



## AnnaE (Apr 28, 2015)

Is it 238.1 dx for cerebellar hemangioblastoma?

Thanks


----------



## nshaphysio04@gmail.com (Apr 28, 2015)

A benign tumor of the nervous system that may occur sporadically or in association with HIPPEL-LINDAU DISEASE. It accounts for approximately 2% of intracranial tumors, arising most frequently in the cerebellar hemispheres and vermis. Histologically, the tumors are composed of multiple capillary and sinusoidal channels lined with endothelial cells and clusters of lipid-laden pseudoxanthoma cells. Usually solitary, these tumors can be multiple and may also occur in the brain stem, spinal cord, retina, and supratentorial compartment. Cerebellar hemangioblastomas usually present in the third decade with INTRACRANIAL HYPERTENSION, and ataxia.


so the correct would be 759.6


----------



## AnnaE (Apr 28, 2015)

The reason why I think it is 238.1 is if you look up hemangioblastoma it directs you to neoplasm connective tissue. the morphology is M9161/1 which is under blood vessels of uncertain behavior. Am I wrong?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 29, 2015)

The 759.6 is a congenital anomaly code, and I think this would need to be stated as congenital to code this way.  759.6 is referenced as
Hemangioblastomatosis, cerebelloretinal 759.6
AnnaE is correct in that the index does instruct to code to the uncertain behavior rather than unspecified. But you do need a path report for  uncertain otherwise use unspecified.  I would code this to other site as opposed to connective tissue since it is documented as cerebellar.


----------



## JTE79 (Apr 29, 2015)

225.8 benign neoplasm of brain and other parts of nervous system; other specified sites of nervous system.


----------

